# more than one vizsla???



## bolanga84 (Apr 29, 2009)

hi i have one vizsla and want another, if i do get another do they entertain themselves or do they both follow u around and have that need to be on top of you. dont get me wrong i love it, im just curious... thanks


----------



## Sahara (Mar 22, 2009)

I'm planning on getting another, but I'm waiting til Tizane is at least two years old before I do so. I am better able to work with her on training and my attention is wholly on her. I don't want to have to divide my time between two very young dogs. Also I want her focus to be entirely on me. If we bring another pup in it might distract her somewhat from what it is she needs to be doing like training etc.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Yes to both questions. They will definitely entertain each other, and they will both follow you around. They will also both compete for your attention so you have to make sure you pay equal attention to both.
I have two females and wouldn't want it any other way. They're a riot in pairs, so keep your camera at the ready.


----------



## Big Rick (Apr 14, 2009)

For us it's easier having two Vs than have one V and another older Rott. Our little girl is much calmer than our male was at her age. We think it's because she has him to play with. Dexter didn't have anyone to play with but us and himself because Sophie (the old lady) didn't play. As you can see by this picture they get along very well and they play, play, play all day long.

Gunnr is right, have your camera ready!!!


----------



## DragonTheRevolutionary (Feb 15, 2009)

2 vizslas=win win, they play and keep eachother company when alone, so yeah its worth it


----------



## bridget247 (Feb 4, 2010)

Completely agree with two Vizslas! My husband and I are kicking ourselves for all of the fun we have missed out on. We have a 6 year-old male who is super trained and just a wonderful V, and we now have a 5 month old female. Our female is much calmer than our male ever was, but we also think that it has to do with having an older role model around. It took a few weeks for our older V to adjust - he tolerates a lot of her jumpiness and kisses. He growls at her every now and then and when he needs a break, he sneaks into her crate and sleeps! She absolutely adores him, and she snuggles up to sleep next to him every opportunity that she gets. 

Having an older one that we were able to devote a lot of time to has really influenced our training with the younger one. She knows all of the same commands and tricks that he does . . . and she might surpass her big brother in the training department. It has been an incredible experience.


----------



## belf1125 (Aug 21, 2008)

All of you with more than one V, do you feel they bond more with each other than with you? Or is that just a myth that I heard from someone that knows nothing about dogs (especially vizslas)?


----------



## vizslandobes (Feb 9, 2010)

belf1125 said:


> All of you with more than one V, do you feel they bond more with each other than with you? Or is that just a myth that I heard from someone that knows nothing about dogs (especially vizslas)?


It's common and probable that a younger puppy will easily bond with another dog before you unless you make a point that they won't. At the training facility I have taken all my dogs to they EMPHASIZE more time away from the older dog and with you, than with the other dog. You want your pup to look up to you and your family. Is it possible for them to still look up to you even with extended time with the other? Sure, but that depends on the individual and how much time you make a point of spending alone with the new puppy and alone with the older dog.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

belf1125 said:


> All of you with more than one V, do you feel they bond more with each other than with you? Or is that just a myth that I heard from someone that knows nothing about dogs (especially vizslas)?


This hasn't been my experience at all. Mine will compete with each other for our attention, and "check" each other out of the way to get to us. There have been some good "open ice" checks in our house.


----------



## Riszagazdi (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi,

I am from Hungary. I have a 3,5 years old gal called Risza /pronounced: Reesa or something like that / 

I was so happy when I saw how loved breed Hungarian Vizsla had became all around the world. Here in Hungary this breed is handled as a national treasure together with eight other hungarian breeds

I have been doing agility with Risza for two years. I have never regreted my choice.


----------



## Big Rick (Apr 14, 2009)

belf1125 said:


> All of you with more than one V, do you feel they bond more with each other than with you? Or is that just a myth that I heard from someone that knows nothing about dogs (especially vizslas)?


Our two have a special bond with each other but they have still bonded strongly with us, each of them 
wanting to be on us or near us most of the time. Both our puppies are insanely jealous but sometimes it's difficult to tell if they are jealous of us or of each other.


----------



## DragonTheRevolutionary (Feb 15, 2009)

Riszagazdi said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am from Hungary. I have a 3,5 years old gal called Risza /pronounced: Reesa or something like that /
> 
> ...


cool i'm half hungarian, my dad is from hungary, i've been there 3 times, they eat a LOT XD


----------



## Jacobite (Nov 8, 2008)

We have 2 and they bonded right away.Strange story though when we picked up Cally.She had been returned to the breeder and we had been on the look out for another Vizsla so went to see her.She immediately bonded with Bruce the suprise came when it turned out she was his half sister.
They are an entertainment and are genuinely very close to each other.We previously had 3 dogs 2 Rotties and a GSD and while they all got on this pair are certainly closer.


----------



## Riszagazdi (Mar 12, 2010)

I am sure that Hungarians have other attitudes, things besides good and famous gourmet. For example the nine breed that became a national treasure. 

1. Pumi
2. Puli
3. Mudi
4. Kuvasz
5. Komondor
6. Rövidszőrű Magyar Vizsla /Hungarian Vizsla with short fure/
7. Drótszőrű Magyar Vizsla /Hungarian Vizsla with roughed-coat/
8. Magyar Agár /Hungarian Greyhound/
9. Erdélyi Kopó /Transsilvanian Hound/




DragonTheRevolutionary said:


> Riszagazdi said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


----------



## Riszagazdi (Mar 12, 2010)

The first three breeds has been used to shepherd, Kuvasz and Komondor to protect the herd, Vizslas, Agár and Kopó are hound dogs.



Riszagazdi said:


> I am sure that Hungarians have other attitudes, things besides good and famous gourmet. For example the nine breed that became a national treasure.
> 
> 1. Pumi
> 2. Puli
> ...


----------

